# Fantasies, Rhapsodies & Daydreams



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Arabella Steinbacher
Fantasies, Rhapsodies & Daydreams

Release Date September 9, 2016
Duration01:13:33
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateOctober, 2014
Recording Location
Salle Yakov Kreizberg at the Auditorium Rainier III, Monte Carlo


----------

